# Wheel wells in the back. Did they forget to install the plastic liners?



## Hohlraum (Aug 19, 2018)

Just took delivery today and didn't even notice this.

https://imgur.com/a/tfftytW

That's a firewall right? The front certainly isn't like that.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hohlraum said:


> Just took delivery today and didn't even notice this.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/tfftytW
> 
> That's a firewall right? The front certainly isn't like that.


sound deadening. That is normal, we have the same.


----------



## Hohlraum (Aug 19, 2018)

Why isn't there plastic over it? It almost looks like cloth


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hohlraum said:


> Why isn't there plastic over it? It almost looks like cloth


Look around. Almost every new vehicle use this. It is very durable and will last for decades. Audi started using this in the 80s.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

That is normal.

But have a look on the other side, on the passenger rear wheel!

It is not all the way in... like here in the picture.

I asked my dealership and he said every car is like that. 

SERIOUSLY?? Just because other cars are like that, does not mean it that it is normal. I look at other cars, a Honda Accord and it is not normal.

https://imgur.com/xbQthJ4


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

rocknfreak said:


> That is normal.
> 
> But have a look on the other side, on the passenger rear wheel!
> 
> ...


This is absolutely normal for Volkswagen. The liner does its job of waterproofing and sound insulation. The photo shows that the liner may have come loose so that's not normal. It should push back in place unless one of the clips has come off. 

What's normal for one manufacturer may not be normal for another. e.g Volkswagen utilizes laser seam welding while other manufacturers still use spot welding. So what's normal?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Yep - mine is that way too as is my 2013 Focus...just a HD sound deadening liner in the rear wheel wells. It's normal if that's the way VW made it and not abnormal just b/c you don't like it. The one that isn't all the way in should just push right into place. I have hosed mine out plenty of times, it's very durable.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> This is absolutely normal for Volkswagen. The liner does its job of waterproofing and sound insulation. The photo shows that the liner may have come loose so that's not normal. It should push back in place unless one of the clips has come off.
> 
> What's normal for one manufacturer may not be normal for another. e.g Volkswagen utilizes laser seam welding while other manufacturers still use spot welding. So what's normal?


But this one comes loose on all Atlas' that I have seen. And I wouldn't consider that as normal, just because every Atlas has the same "missleading" design.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Hohlraum said:


> Just took delivery today and didn't even notice this.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/tfftytW
> 
> That's a firewall right? The front certainly isn't like that.


actually it is a cost saving venture that all manufactures are doing.. i went to a BMW and Benz dealer - yup $100k cars doing the same.. 
smh - they will call it weight savings lol


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> But this one comes loose on all Atlas' that I have seen. And I wouldn't consider that as normal, just because every Atlas has the same "missleading" design.


Thinking about it, ours had one side that needed to be pushed in after we got it. No big deal.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AudiVW guy said:


> actually it is a cost saving venture that all manufactures are doing.. i went to a BMW and Benz dealer - yup $100k cars doing the same..
> smh - they will call it weight savings lol


You idiot! This is an upgrade that Audi and others started using decades ago. It is not cheaper than a molded solid plastic part. It is for sound suppression.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

rocknfreak said:


> But this one comes loose on all Atlas' that I have seen. And I wouldn't consider that as normal, just because every Atlas has the same "missleading" design.


Just trying to help you mate. If it's loose push it back in place.

And what about the design do you find mis-leading?


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> Just trying to help you mate. If it's loose push it back in place.
> 
> And what about the design do you find mis-leading?


Well it is not working as designed. I may have used the wrong term of describing it. 

The part hangs loose on multiple VW Atlas' and not only on mine. Even I push it back, it will come loose. That is not working as designed... I hope you understand what I am saying


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> Well it is not working as designed. I may have used the wrong term of describing it.
> 
> The part hangs loose on multiple VW Atlas' and not only on mine. Even I push it back, it will come loose. That is not working as designed... I hope you understand what I am saying


Then you ask your dealer to fix it.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

rocknfreak said:


> Well it is not working as designed. I may have used the wrong term of describing it.
> 
> The part hangs loose on multiple VW Atlas' and not only on mine. Even I push it back, it will come loose. That is not working as designed... I hope you understand what I am saying


Fair enough "mis-leading" was not the correct term. Agree with KarstGeo. You have a warranty and if it is defective it will be fixed.

Multiples VW Atlas? Not sure how many you have personally seen but I just looked at 15 of them and not one has this problem.

Again...if it is defective or something as simple as a loose or missing clip, you have a warranty. Have the dealer correct it.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Then you ask your dealer to fix it.


I tried. I did.

He wrote that on the report:










I called the VW Customer Service and they said I need to drop off the car at another car dealership. 

I am just assuming the first dealership says no problem found... maybe they are afraid of the lemon law? So he is just saying there is no problem?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> I tried. I did.
> 
> He wrote that on the report:
> 
> ...



So what exactly is wrong? Do you have a photo/video of the issue? Did you take the tech out and show him specifically and then show him another one on the lot that doesn't have this issue? Lemon Law is hardly an issue here I would suspect and to that end, the dealer doesn't care one way or the other on that, they are not on the hook for it, VWoA is. Lemon Laws are not for this kind of issue they are for serious issues that put your new car out of service.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> So what exactly is wrong? Do you have a photo/video of the issue? Did you take the tech out and show him specifically and then show him another one on the lot that doesn't have this issue? Lemon Law is hardly an issue here I would suspect and to that end, the dealer doesn't care one way or the other on that, they are not on the hook for it, VWoA is. Lemon Laws are not for this kind of issue they are for serious issues that put your new car out of service.


As you can see in the picture, that things hangs loose and it is coming off. see the red marked area. 

I showed him that in person. Yes we went together to other Atlas'.

Again, just because they all have this... does not mean that is is normal! Compared to the drivers side, everything there is normal.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rocknfreak said:


> .....and it is coming off. see the red marked area......


There is nothing about your photo that would indicate the part is "coming off". I would bet you could tug with all your strength and not dislodge the part.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> As you can see in the picture, that things hangs loose and it is coming off. see the red marked area.
> 
> I showed him that in person. Yes we went together to other Atlas'.
> 
> Again, just because they all have this... does not mean that is is normal! Compared to the drivers side, everything there is normal.


Ok, so I am looking at it correctly...it's popping out from the lip of the wheel well/fender right? What happens when you push it back in? Does it pop in or just pop back out to this position?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I believe that is the front side of the r. wheel well correct? I just messed with mine, it's somewhat loose and you should be able to just push it back under the lip if it sticking out..have you tried that yet?


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Ok, so I am looking at it correctly...it's popping out from the lip of the wheel well/fender right? What happens when you push it back in? Does it pop in or just pop back out to this position?



That is the rear/back wheel on the passenger side. Not the driver side.

It will push back out, not instantly, but after a few hours of driving..


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> That is the rear/back wheel on the passenger side. Not the driver side.
> 
> It will push back out, not instantly, but after a few hours of driving..


Yes, but the front or rear of that wheelwell? Looks to be the front of it. Can you get behind and just use some double-sided tape etc. to keep it in place? Look, I get it, it sucks when your new vehicle doesn't meet your expectations but I have learned that for the time involved, for minor bits like this, you may do a better job yourself vs. the dealer that doesn't want to fix this b/c they may not get paid for it as a warranty item (most techs get paid using the "flat rate" system). Good luck!


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Yes, but the front or rear of that wheelwell? Looks to be the front of it. Can you get behind and just use some double-sided tape etc. to keep it in place? Look, I get it, it sucks when your new vehicle doesn't meet your expectations but I have learned that for the time involved, for minor bits like this, you may do a better job yourself vs. the dealer that doesn't want to fix this b/c they may not get paid for it as a warranty item (most techs get paid using the "flat rate" system). Good luck!


It is in the front. In the directions of driving forward 

I am completely with you! But I am not willing to fix something like that by myself. It lowers the resell value. Nobody knows how this thing will end up in 6 years? If it comes more loose? They need to fix that. I bought a new car, no matter how expensive the car is, I expect the car to be working. You can disagree with that, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rocknfreak said:


> I.....bought a new car, no matter how expensive the car is, I expect the car to be working......


I may have missed something....what about the vehicle is not "working"?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> It is in the front. In the directions of driving forward
> 
> I am completely with you! But I am not willing to fix something like that by myself. It lowers the resell value. Nobody knows how this thing will end up in 6 years? If it comes more loose? They need to fix that. I bought a new car, no matter how expensive the car is, I expect the car to be working. You can disagree with that, but that is just my opinion.


Thanks for the clarification, yes, that is the side that is loose on mine (but mine once tucked back in didn't come out again). A simple personal fix will not reduce the resale value of your vehicle...nobody will ever know but you and to your point, your car actually is working just fine but yes, this is a quality defect for sure. I do understand your position - good luck and I hope you can get the dealer to fix it!


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Make sure the liner is tucked behind this....


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Shouldn't it be sound deadening THEN plastic wheel liner covering that. That would be like putting the sound deadening under your hood, on your hood instead lol


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Hedgehodge said:


> Shouldn't it be sound deadening THEN plastic wheel liner covering that. That would be like putting the sound deadening under your hood, on your hood instead lol


The newer liners are a combination of sound deadening and weather proofing.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hedgehodge said:


> Shouldn't it be sound deadening THEN plastic wheel liner covering that. That would be like putting the sound deadening under your hood, on your hood instead lol


The purpose of the soft liners is to reduce the hiss when driving on wet roads. A hard surface liner would not do that. You obviously don't understand what it is for.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> Make sure the liner is tucked behind this....


That's it. Again, just do this yourself and save a ton of time/hassle.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> Make sure the liner is tucked behind this....



I checked my car yesterday and I can't find that thing.

Where is it located? Can you share a picture which the whole wheel? Thank you!


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Picture taken is driver's side rear. The nub is behind the tape. It could be part of the plastic trim around the wheel well but it's right against the insulation. The three plastic rivets are facing the rear.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> Picture taken is driver's side rear. The nub is behind the tape. It could be part of the plastic trim around the wheel well but it's right against the insulation. The three plastic rivets are facing the rear.



Thank you for so much effort!! I will check mine during lunch!


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> Picture taken is driver's side rear. The nub is behind the tape. It could be part of the plastic trim around the wheel well but it's right against the insulation. The three plastic rivets are facing the rear.


Thank you! I checked mine and I have those nubs too! I am guessing they are from the plastic trim.

While I was checking... I saw that my drivers real wheel does not even have bolts!!! Jesus what is wrong with VW  There are bolts missing! I checked the passengers side, and there are all bolts.


----------



## wutbürger (Aug 30, 2011)

AudiVW guy said:


> Hohlraum said:
> 
> 
> > Just took delivery today and didn't even notice this.
> ...


No - it’s not cost savings - many German luxury makes have done this for years in both the front and rear, and they weren’t doing it for cost reasons on a $110k S class. 

The entire reason for this is that they are MUCH quieter than pure plastic. Throw some pebbles or a stream of water at sound deafening fiber such as our wheel liners then throw it at some plastic and tell me which one is louder.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

wutbürger said:


> No - it’s not cost savings - many German luxury makes have done this for years in both the front and rear, and they weren’t doing it for cost reasons on a $110k S class.
> 
> The entire reason for this is that they are MUCH quieter than pure plastic. Throw some pebbles or a stream of water at sound deafening fiber such as our wheel liners then throw it at some plastic and tell me which one is louder.


Yes! Yahoos on here can be so dumb.


----------

